# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si ta quaj agjension turistik

## Bardhi

Pershendetje te nderuar dhe shume te respektuar antare te FORUMIT SHQIPTAR.
I kemi bere thuajse te gjitha gjerat per te filluar punen me nje agjension turistik ne Prishtine. Ajo qka na ka mbetur dhe qe kerkojm te na ndihmoni, eshte se si te ja vejme emrin ? Psh diqka si Ylli Reisen... e preferojme diqka qe e ka kuptim korrektesin.
Paraprakisht jeni te falenderuar shume.
======================
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY...

----------


## skender76

> Pershendetje te nderuar dhe shume te respektuar antare te FORUMIT SHQIPTAR.
> I kemi bere thuajse te gjitha gjerat per te filluar punen me nje agjension turistik ne Prishtine. Ajo qka na ka mbetur dhe qe kerkojm te na ndihmoni, eshte se si te ja vejme emrin ?
> Paraprakisht jeni te falenderuar shume.
> ======================
> JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY...


Pershendetje!Pytje: çfar turizmi trajtoni?

----------


## Bamba

Ca keni nder mend? Emer egzotik, te huaj, atdhetar...cfare tipi agjensia do hapni? Dmth per pushimesh apo udhetimi?

----------


## Bardhi

> Ca keni nder mend? Emer egzotik, te huaj, atdhetar...cfare tipi agjensia do hapni? Dmth per pushimesh apo udhetimi?


Mendojm ne fillim per udhetime me aeroplan dhe autobus. Emrin deshirojm ta kete diqka qe ka kuptimin e korrektesis dhe qe eshte i kjart ne shqip

----------


## flag

> Mendojm ne fillim per udhetime me aeroplan dhe autobus. Emrin deshirojm ta kete diqka qe ka kuptimin e korrektesis dhe qe eshte i kjart ne shqip





> Psh diqka si *Ylli Reisen*... e preferojme diqka qe e ka kuptim korrektesin.


Po kerkon te gjeni dicka ne shqip ndersa me lart e keni perdorur *Reisen* nga gjuha Gjermane.

Gjermanisht - *Reisen*
Shqip         - *Udhëtoj-udhëtim-i*
Anglisht      - *Travel*

Kjo agjenci e udhëtimit do te jete e udhëhequr nga familjaret apo nga partner te ndryeshem?
Provo te krijosh nje emer nga inicialet e emrave te partnerve si psh  Bardhi-Bamba= BamBAr apo BarBam  :buzeqeshje: 
Hajgaret anash, cfardo emri vendose veq emra te femijut mos ja vë sepse e  kan tepruar shqiptaret me emra te femijeve, si psh Dea travel, Alban travel, turs e reisen  :buzeqeshje: 

Me respekt
Flag

----------


## Bardhi

> Po kerkon te gjeni dicka ne shqip ndersa me lart e keni perdorur *Reisen* nga gjuha Gjermane.
> 
> Gjermanisht - *Reisen*
> Shqip         - *Udhëtoj-udhëtim-i*
> Anglisht      - *Travel*
> 
> Kjo agjenci e udhëtimit do te jete e udhëhequr nga familjaret apo nga partner te ndryeshem?
> Provo te krijosh nje emer nga inicialet e emrave te partnerve si psh  Bardhi-Bamba= BamBAr apo BarBam 
> Hajgaret anash, cfardo emri vendose veq emra te femijut mos ja vë sepse e  kan tepruar shqiptaret me emra te femijeve, si psh Dea travel, Alban travel, turs e reisen 
> ...


Faleminderit keni te drejt se fjala reisen nuk eshte shqip, por qka tij bejm se populli keshtu e kupton ose tash koheve te fundit travel.

----------


## Bardhi

Te dashur anetar te forumit, nese keni edhe ndoj propozim do te benit mire se ne po ju presim.
======================
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY...

----------


## Bamba

Persa i perket korrektesise etj, ato jane parrulla qe muns te shkruash poshte emrit te agjensise!
Agjensia udhetimeve *"Klas"*  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s dua ndonje udhetim falas po ja vute emrin kshu!  :perqeshje:

----------


## Alienated

Vinja GLOBI apo GLOBUS apo GLOBAL - dicka qe tregon gjithe planetin...

Dhe sic thote flag - hiqni keto reisen, travel e gjona te tilla. Futja Agjensi Udhetimesh GLOBI (p.sh.)
Ju uroj pune te mbare e te kenaqni udhetaret tuaj...

----------


## ABytyqi

Vertet e ke pak veshtir per Emer? ta besoj,sepse ne Kosove ka shum agjensija dhe ste lejohet te besh te njejtin Emer sepse ministrija e transportit nuk ta lejon!
Por esht e vertet se edhe Emri luan nje rol te madh sa i perket besushmeris?!
Menyra em e mir  medoj esht te besh nje EMER tè pershtatshem me karakterin dhe moralin e punes se sa me reklamen,pastaj ben reklamen dhe Dizajnimin dhe nje vizit kart dhe kalendarin qe karakterizon diqka teper serioze me nga nej foto per gjdo muaj dhe Vijat e destinacionit me Airoplan ,bus.

----------


## zois1

_Veje Zois1 do te thote: Zoti eshte nje ._

----------


## skender76

Prisja nje pergjigje per pytjen qe bana ma siper...Megjithate kuptova se e juja asht agjensi udhtimi...Duke pas parasysh ato qe ke shkrujt siper do perdorja fjal qe lidhen me ket profesion ku vet emri pasqyron garanci, si : Kristofor Kolombo_____Galileo___De Gama__________etj.

----------


## Bardhi

Ju faleminderit shume per kohen dhe ndihmen, ua ktheshim per te mire te gjitheve.
===================
JU NJE HAP- PUNA DY...

----------


## mia@

> _Veje Zois1 do te thote: Zoti eshte nje ._


Ai po kerkon nje emer per shoqeri udhetimesh, dhe jo shoqate fetare.  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Bardhi

> Ai po kerkon nje emer per shoqeri udhetimesh, dhe jo shoqate fetare.


Ashtu eshte agjension turistik, qe merret me shitjen e biletave.

----------


## zois1

Mund t'ia vesh globi,psh .

----------


## lepurush

> _Veje Zois1 do te thote: Zoti eshte nje ._


Emer shum ne regull *zois1* 


e pse pake ndru ti  "Mund t'ia vesh globi,psh ."

----------


## zois1

Po me kritikun ,dhe une ashtu mendova i bukur ,sepse e lidha keshtu :
Kur nisemi per udhetim ,themi  :ari: ruga e mbare ne shqip,dmth te mbrofte zoti (Se qofte larg si dihet ).
E une mendova zoti ashte nje per te gjithe ,dmth rruge e mbare te gjithve ,e i mbrofte te gjithe.

----------


## Xingaro

Kiss Kiss Travels & Tours
Agjencia me e re e udhetimeve
Ne puthim fantazite tuaja!

----------


## benseven11

Jo agjension turistik por agjensi turistike
Blue Wings/Udhetime te lira.
Logo avion me krahe blu.

----------

